# Amazon.com selling CAJ articles that you can get for free from Army website.



## McG (3 Apr 2005)

Just a quick warning to anyone who might spend the $6 dollars to get a Canadian Army Journal article from  Amazon.com (like this article: 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...102-6698067-3295354?v=glance&s=books&n=507846).  These articles are available free from the AEL:  http://armyapp.dnd.ca/ael/caj.asp


----------



## Pieman (10 Apr 2005)

Is that legal?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Apr 2005)

Some people are working on it as we type.
Early indication is yes, though.


----------



## Pieman (10 Apr 2005)

I suppose being online it could fall into a category similar to open source software published under a GPL (General Public License).
Which means you can do *pretty much* whatever you want with it.

If the people looking into it do find out why it is legal, please post as I would be interested in seeing what laws it falls under.

Thanks,

Pieman


----------



## cpl-cam (10 Apr 2005)

When making my website I looked into the CF copyright policy which is the same as any other government site I've been to. The site for the government policy on copyright is:

http://www.canada.gc.ca/copyright_e.html

Scroll down to "Commercial Reproduction"

My interpretation of this is that if they have permission it's legal if not then it's not legal.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Apr 2005)

I think the crux of the arguement is Govt. publications down there are legal for anyone to sell as they are public domain, the same does not apply here, but,............again some of the posters on this site have seen thier work for sale on that site and are looking into it. 
Nothing I can say but "wait, over"


----------



## old medic (11 Apr 2005)

What kind of works are we talking about?  Articles, Posts ?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Apr 2005)

Articles


----------



## a_majoor (28 Apr 2005)

I spent a satisfying half hour "spiking" the site by reviewing my own articles with the following:

No idea why Amazon is flogging these articles for 6 dollars a pop when they are:

a) available online for free from the Canadian Army Journal site

b) flogging these without author's consent

As the author of this article, I object to its sale on this site

Any other authors out there should do the same.....


----------



## Michael Dorosh (28 Apr 2005)

a_majoor said:
			
		

> I spent a satisfying half hour "spiking" the site by reviewing my own articles with the following:
> 
> No idea why Amazon is flogging these articles for 6 dollars a pop when they are:
> 
> ...



Dear Hypocrite;

I hope you are paying me royalties, as you just plagiarized my review of Donald Graves article with your own.

 ;D

Corporal Dorosh

I quote:



> 2 of 2 people found the following review helpful:
> Available for free on line, April 3, 2005
> 
> No idea why Amazon is flogging these articles for 6 dollars a pop when they are
> ...



http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...e/103-6523820-6690227?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance


----------



## mperreault (13 May 2005)

You can find all of the Canadian Army Journal Articles for free at the following address...  This is a newly designed CAJ webpage making it easier to browse through CAJ and Army Doctrine Training Bulletins...   Check it out!!!

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/caj/

It might be a good idea to post this address within the comments section of the as many of the CAJ articles as possible on Amazon... any volunteers for undertaking this task?


----------

